# Beretta Cougar 8000f guide rod assy



## losingle (Dec 3, 2012)

Purchased a cougar at auction recently and ordered a brownell guide rod assy (captive rod) for it. I have not fired yet but noticed a difference in the tip that goes into the frame. The replacement has a steel double cup on the end that sticks into the hole into the frame where as the existing has but one. Has their been changes on the cougar since mfged? The length is the same, I don't think it makes a great deal of difference but would like to know before range time.


----------



## losingle (Dec 3, 2012)

After some research, and checking Bedairs webpage. I can see that brownells sent me a px4 captive guide rod. That cycles ok in my cougar. It may be an ok substitute, will call brownells tomorrow.


----------



## losingle (Dec 3, 2012)

Brownells guntech "Dave" said I had a mispackaged px4 guide rod assy. Sent it back for the cougars.


----------

